# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  What's for dinner tonight?

## OceanloverOH

It's cold today....barely 34F.  I think I'll make this for dinner tonight:

Chicken and Sausage Gumbo

1 to 1½ lb skinless boneless chicken breasts, boiled and diced
½ cup vegetable oil 
½ cup flour 
1 pound smoked sausage, sliced into diagonal bite-size chunks
1 med chopped onion 
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper 
½ cup chopped celery
1 package frozen sliced okra 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 can (14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes 
1 to 1½ tsp minced garlic
2 teaspoons Creole seasoning 
1 bay leaf
2 quarts low-sodium chicken broth 

Preparation:
To make roux, heat oil in saucepan over med-high heat. Add flour and cook, stirring constantly, until flour turns a dark brown. Be careful not to burn. Set aside.

In a large Dutch oven, sauté sausage, onions, garlic, celery and red bell peppers in butter for approximately 10 minutes; add tomatoes. Stir in roux and seasonings and let simmer for 20 minutes. Slowly stir in chicken broth, chicken and okra; cover (tilt cover) and simmer over low heat for about 3 hours, stirring often. Serve over hot rice. Serves 6.

----------

Perianne (07-06-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh damn. I'm gonna save this recipe. I'd make it tonight, but I'm out of frozen okra....I'll make that this weekend and let ya know how it turned out.

----------


## Trinnity

@OceanloverOH

What's in creole seasoning? I might have the ingredients...

----------


## OceanloverOH

> @OceanloverOH
> 
> What's in creole seasoning? I might have the ingredients...


 @Trinnity:  You can use a store-bought blend, but I don't like them; here's what I use, Emeril Lagasse's recipe....note that I have the tablespoons converted to half-teaspoons because that's what fits down into my spice jars, LOL!  I mix it up fresh in a small mixing bowl and store it in a clean peanut butter jar.  I use it in everything, we love it.

EMERIL’S CREOLE SEASONING

2 1/2 tablespoons (15 half-tsps) paprika 
2 tablespoons (12 half-tsps) salt
2 tablespoons (12 half-tsps) garlic powder 
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) black pepper 
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) onion powder 
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) dried thyme
1 tablespoon (6 half-tsps) dried parsley flakes 

Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container.

Makes about 2/3 cup.

----------

Trinnity (03-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Oh damn. I'm gonna save this recipe. I'd make it tonight, but I'm out of frozen okra....I'll make that this weekend and let ya know how it turned out.


Yeah, gotta run to the store....I had a half-bag of frozen okra, but they looked a little freezer burned, so I need another bag.  And I think just for the hell of it I'll add a bag of tailless deveined frozen shrimp in it tonight.  What a wild woman I am!

Do let me know how you like it!

----------


## Trinnity

> Yeah, gotta run to the store....I had a half-bag of frozen okra, but they looked a little freezer burned, so I need another bag.  And I think just for the hell of it I'll add a bag of tailless deveined frozen shrimp in it tonight.  What a wild woman I am!
> 
> Do let me know how you like it!


I have shrimp!!! I can't wait to make this. With some cornbread....

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Trinnity, it's been a looooong time since I made this recipe.....it calls for 2 qts (64 oz) chicken broth (I use Swanson reduced-sodium broth, a large 49 oz can and a small 14.5 oz can).  After I got the large can mixed in....it seems just right, so I didn't put the small can of broth in.  We'll see how much it thickens up after simmering with the okra for a couple of hours and putting the shrimp in.  I always serve it with cornbread too!

----------


## Fearandloathing

Broccoli

I'm having fucking broccoli and something.......

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Broccoli
> 
> I'm having fucking broccoli and something.......


Now, now.........you LOVE broccoli, remember?

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity, it's been a looooong time since I made this recipe.....it calls for 2 qts (64 oz) chicken broth (I use Swanson reduced-sodium broth, a large 49 oz can and a small 14.5 oz can).  After I got the large can mixed in....it seems just right, so I didn't put the small can of broth in.  We'll see how much it thickens up after simmering with the okra for a couple of hours and putting the shrimp in.  I always serve it with cornbread too!


Cooking allows some leeway....baking does not. I'm up for this, girlfriend.

----------


## garyo

What about the mud bugs, gotta have the bugs.

----------


## Trinnity

> What about the mud bugs, gotta have the bugs.


Crawdads? 

Shrimp will do~

----------


## garyo

I love mud bugs, suck the head.

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

> Cooking allows some leeway....baking does not. I'm up for this, girlfriend.


A woman after my heart.......I love another good cook!

----------

Trinnity (03-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> What about the mud bugs, gotta have the bugs.


I love crawdads.......but they HAVE to be fresh.  I used to catch 'em in a local creek as a kid in New Orleans.  But, far as I know, there is no place in Ohio to get fresh crawdads.  So shrimp'll have to do.

----------


## Trinnity

> I love mud bugs, suck the head.


Dude, that sounded SO wrong~

----------


## LCgreat

Pizza,and two supreme taco bell,two diet coke!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Pizza,and two supreme taco bell,two diet coke!


Diet coke cancels out the calories in pizza.  It's a well-known fact.   :Headbang:

----------


## Trinnity

@OceanloverOH

I'm going to the store today and get the stuff to make that gumbo....I'll let ya know how it turned out.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> @OceanloverOH
> 
> I'm going to the store today and get the stuff to make that gumbo....I'll let ya know how it turned out.


 @Trinnity, I hope you love it as much as we did....we've had it twice now and it was even better the second night!  I did find it a little bland this time, so I added a few shakes of dried red pepper flakes and mixed in at the last minute......sooooo good!

----------


## Trinnity

@OceanloverOH

I didn't get to make it last night cuz my chicken was frozen. I'm making it this morning. I just finished making my creole spice. I made a double batch.

Get this: I put it in a Ball canning jar that dates to 1930 and it's blue.....

I'm getting ready to start cookin' now. :Blob5:

----------


## Trinnity

@OceanloverOH

I'm gonna use olive oil instead of veg oil and I'm not sure about putting butter in it. 
Oh hell, I'll put the butter in it.

You think there's any problem with olive oil? It does have a flavor; but I'm prefer it.

I can use canola.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> @OceanloverOH
> 
> I'm gonna use olive oil instead of veg oil and I'm not sure about putting butter in it. 
> Oh hell, I'll put the butter in it.
> 
> You think there's any problem with olive oil? It does have a flavor; but I'm prefer it.
> 
> I can use canola.


  @Trinnity, sorry I'm so late answering, I was at the grocery store and it's snowing like hell outside!

OF COURSE you use olive oil....that's all I use too!  Yeah, you should use the butter....it does give the vegs some extra flavor.

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity, sorry I'm so late answering, I was at the grocery store and it's snowing like hell outside!
> 
> OF COURSE you use olive oil....that's all I use too!  Yeah, you should use the butter....it does give the vegs some extra flavor.


That's okay. I'm only up to having boiled my chicken and it's cooling. I have great homemade broth from the chicken and 3 chic bouillon cubes....
I'm gonna make sweet cornbread and a devil's food cake.

This will be Sunday dinner. Yum

----------


## St James

> @OceanloverOH
> 
> I'm gonna use olive oil instead of veg oil and I'm not sure about putting butter in it. 
> Oh hell, I'll put the butter in it.
> 
> You think there's any problem with olive oil? It does have a flavor; but I'm prefer it.
> 
> I can use canola.


I believe that canola oil is a derivative of rape seed. Rape seed is the active ingredient for mustard gas.
Best oils to use are safflower (sp), _real_ virgin olive oil, or pure peanut oil. If you're a grease-o-holic like me, real lard or bacon grease. Butter, no margarine. You do know that all margarines are just one moecule from being plastic. It was created for a turkey food supplement, but they wouldn't eat it, so the people who made all this food, added yellow coloring and the butter taste molecule and sell this shit by the bucket full.

----------


## Trinnity

I won't buy margerine. Haven't since prolly the 1980s. I know what crap it is.

I have a plate full of this ladled over rice and some sweet cornbread on the side....tasting now.

----------


## Trinnity

It's very good. I think it needs more cajun spice. I used 3 teaspoons. Next time I'll use more.

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Trinnity....I added in some red pepper flakes....it tasted a bit bland to me too.  That did the trick.
 @stjames1_53....most cooks who know what they're doing in the kitchen use extra-virgin olive oil for most tasks needing oil.  And like Trinn, it's been 20 years since I've eaten margarine....real butter all the way!  Hubby likes that I Can't Believe It's Not Butter....I call it I Can't Believe You're Eating That Crap.

----------


## Network

Salad with Beer dressing.

----------



----------


## Guest

gatorade

----------

Network (03-24-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity....I added in some red pepper flakes....it tasted a bit bland to me too.  That did the trick.
>  @stjames1_53....most cooks who know what they're doing in the kitchen use extra-virgin olive oil for most tasks needing oil.  And like Trinn, it's been 20 years since I've eaten margarine....real butter all the way!  Hubby likes that I Can't Believe It's Not Butter....I call it I Can't Believe You're Eating That Crap.


I changed the Cajun spice from 2t to 6t. Better.

I use EVOI for all my recipes but baking and deep frying. 
Always butter, never margarine - I'd never let that crap in my house.

----------


## Network

I ate a boob, but it wasn't very good.  All fat.  Thighs the best.

----------


## Roadmaster

I only use real butter too.

----------


## Archer

Tonight? I had this:
537115_516695655047326_1966559788_n.jpg179258_516695668380658_166475874_n.jpg524940_516695745047317_1348204209_n.jpg427259_516695838380641_859222994_n.jpg644382_516695881713970_1092627886_n.jpg

Screw Emril!

----------


## teeceetx

I made a roasted pork loin with potatoes, carrots, peas, and lots of garlic.  On the side, a nice Shiraz.

----------


## Matt

Cheese, crackers, vodka. That's about all I have right now.  :Geez:

----------


## OceanloverOH

My Dad is visiting, and he commented that there are so many of my mother's recipes that he hasn't had since she passed 7 years ago.  He mentioned her potato salad (so I made that a few days ago) and her navy beans and ham (so I decided to make that tonight, even though it's normally a winter recipe).  Beans are one of those "magic" foods for diabetics.  Lots and lots of fiber, which regulates blood sugar.  Excellent soup, cooked the old-fashioned way:

Navy Beans and Ham (Soup Beans)

1 1-lb bag dried navy beans
2 lb smoked shoulder butt ham, cubed

_Note: I use either Rose Cottage or Bluegrass from Kroger; the Rose Cottage has a lot of fat and requires a lot of trimming but is sweeter; the Bluegrass has almost no fat and is saltier.  Personal choice._

7 cups low-sodium chicken broth
½ large onion, chopped finely
3 stalks celery, sliced thinly
2 tsp minced garlic
1 can diced tomatoes with juice
½ tsp salt
½ tsp ground black pepper
1 bay leaf

Sort and rinse beans.  Place beans in large stockpot and add 8 cups very hot tap water.  Bring to a rapid boil and boil for 2 minutes.  Cover and remove from heat; let stand for at least one hour (preferably 2 hours).  Empty into colander and rinse beans in hot water.  Replace beans into stockpot, adding 7-8 cups of canned low-sodium chicken broth or half water/half broth).  Add rest of ingredients, bring to a light boil, then lower heat and simmer on low with lid slightly tilted for 3-4 hours or until beans are tender and broth has thickened a bit.  Remove and discard the bay leaf.  If you like your soup thicker, mash the beans slightly with a potato masher about 30 minutes before soup is done.  Serve with cornbread.  Serves 4-6.

_Note: Stir soup gently but thoroughly about once every 30 minutes throughout the cooking process so the vegetables cook evenly._

----------

Canadianeye (06-11-2013),Perianne (07-06-2013),Trinnity (06-11-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> It's cold today....barely 34F.  I think I'll make this for dinner tonight:
> 
> Chicken and Sausage Gumbo


I think I will make this tonight.  Thanks for your recipes.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-06-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

You're quite welcome, @Perianne.  Stay tuned, I'm always posting new recipes.  Let me know, please, if you like any that you make; and/or any changes you made (I might adapt your changes, that's happened a lot).

----------


## Roadmaster

I had another salad. :Angry20:

----------


## OceanloverOH

Leftover Spicy Baked Penne Pasta with a nice mixed veg salad..........mmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Matt

Memphis BBQ Chicken Pizza  :Smile:

----------


## OceanloverOH

Tonight, Cube Steaks slow-simmered in sour cream mushroom gravy, fresh mashed potatoes, and fresh steamed broccoli.  Comfort food!

----------


## The XL

Just measured my waist yesterday, and it was at 29 inches.  After all of that dieting, I said, fuck it, time for a cheat day.  So far dozen I've had:

Pancakes and eggs for breakfast.

Chicken Salad and half dozen chocolate sprinkled donuts from Dunkin donuts after I got off work

Just ate another chicken salad with mashed potatoes and a Baby Ruth and M&M Peanuts

I'll probably have chicken wings for dinner and maybe a protein shake before I go to bed.


I know I'll feel bad when my waist is over 30 tomorrow, but fuck it, I deserved and needed this day.

----------


## The XL

I also had another chicken salad, Reeses candy, rice, and I'm probably going to eat another peace of candy before I go to bed.

Damn I went in tonight.  Legit binge.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Since you're not used to that much sugar, you may well have a 'sugar hangover' in the morning..........

----------


## The XL

> Since you're not used to that much sugar, you may well have a 'sugar hangover' in the morning..........


I felt groggy as hell this morning, lol, but I think I pretty such shook it off by now.

----------


## OceanloverOH

My Mom's recipe for homemade baked mac 'n' cheese (made with Dreamfields macaroni, which doesn't spike diabetics' blood sugar), a baked ham, and fresh steamed asparagus.

----------


## Trinnity

Broiled talapia  and spinach salad. YUM!!!

----------


## Perianne

Tonight, since the daughter is not home, I had:

Vinegar and sugar cucumber salad   
http://www.food.com/recipe/vinegar-a...ucumber-240515

Deli sliced turkey with a big sliced, home-grown tomato. (three sandwiches!!!)

Yep.  I am a simple girl.  But oh, so good!

----------


## countryboy

> Tonight, since the daughter is not home, I had:
> 
> Vinegar and sugar cucumber salad   
> http://www.food.com/recipe/vinegar-a...ucumber-240515
> 
> Deli sliced turkey with a big sliced, home-grown tomato. (three sandwiches!!!)
> 
> Yep.  I am a simple girl.  But oh, so good!


OMG, I love home grown tomato sandwiches. My garden is doing crappy this year. I think I added too much organic matter. Didn't realize you could do that.  :Frown:

----------


## Network

> OMG, I love home grown tomato sandwiches. My garden is doing crappy this year. I think I added too much organic matter. Didn't realize you could do that.



Gardens are easy to grow.  This fraud is a liar.

----------


## countryboy

> Gardens are easy to grow.  This fraud is a liar.


Not only are you a mentally unstable piece of shit, but a stalker too. Here's a little advice, leave me the fuck alone.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Tonight, since the daughter is not home, I had:
> 
> Vinegar and sugar cucumber salad   
> http://www.food.com/recipe/vinegar-a...ucumber-240515
> 
> Deli sliced turkey *with a big sliced, home-grown tomato.* (three sandwiches!!!)
> 
> Yep.  I am a simple girl.  But oh, so good!


My tomatoes aren't ready yet, dang it.  Of course, when you live in the armpit of the Midwest, you don't dare plant tomatoes before Mother's Day.   :Sad2:

----------

countryboy (07-11-2013)

----------


## Matt

Mac & Cheese  :Smile:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Mac & Cheese


Homemade?  Recipe, please?

----------


## Trinnity

I had a great dinner....healthy too. 

But I'm still gonna have a mean pie later.....am too am too.

----------


## Matt

freezer pizza.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I had a great dinner....healthy too. 
> 
> But I'm still gonna have a mean pie later.....am too am too.


You and your Mean Pie.....I'm not looking.  *puts on sexy satin blindfold*

----------


## Perianne

I fixed taco casserole tonight.  Yummy!

----------


## keymanjim

> Homemade?  Recipe, please?


Boil some macaroni and drain it. But, that's obvious.
Put on a pot of water to boil. Place a metal mixing bowl on top. Dump some cheese dip into the mixing bowl (I use Herr's Jalapeno cheddar) Add about 10% sour cream and some real butter (The amount is up to your taste. I use fresh churned, unsalted that I get from my friend's butcher shop.) Stir gently, let it all melt together and pour it on the macaroni. Enjoy.
Sometime I add some chopped onions to the sauce before it melts. You can never have enough onions.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-13-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I fixed taco casserole tonight.  Yummy!


What's taco casserole, @Perianne?

----------


## Perianne

1 lb ground beef, cooked, drained, then taco seasoning added
4 oz mild cheddar
4 oz mozzarella
8oz crushed Nacho Cheese Doritos
16 oz Pace mild picante 

Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes

Add lettuce and tomato

----------

OceanloverOH (07-13-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> 1 lb ground beef, cooked, drained, then taco seasoning added
> 4 oz mild cheddar
> 4 oz mozzarella
> 8oz crushed Nacho Cheese Doritos
> 16 oz Pace mild picante 
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes
> 
> Add lettuce and tomato


Pace is a great ingredient for cooking just about anything. Sometimes I make scrambled eggs with it. I just whip in a little milk, a generous amount of Pace picante medium original, and pepper. You have to cook a lot of the water out of them, but that's okay. Saves a lot of time from chopping all of those ingredients. I do wish Pace would make a low sodium version. Not that I mind the taste, but I eat waaaaay too much salt.

Another variation of the above scrambled eggs is to tear up a couple of flour tortillas, brown them in a skillet with some oil of your choice. Then pour the scrambled egg/Pace mixture over the tortillas and cook until the eggs are done. My mom made these for me as a kid (without the salsa). She called them "Sopitas". Couple that with a few slices of Morningstar Farms veggie bacon, and you have a great breakfast, lunch, or dinner.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-13-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1 lb ground beef, cooked, drained, then taco seasoning added
> 4 oz mild cheddar
> 4 oz mozzarella
> 8oz crushed Nacho Cheese Doritos
> 16 oz Pace mild picante 
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes
> 
> Add lettuce and tomato


Yum!  I think I'll try this tonight or tomorrow night.......thanks, @Perianne!

----------


## The XL

I can't wait until Monday, my cheat day.  I'm going to have one once a week again, because last weeks did not hurt me at all.  

Pasta, chicken wings, Snickers ice cream bars, chocolate cream pie, maybe a milkshake....

Mmm......

Chicken wings and mashed potatoes sounds hella appealing right now.

----------


## jimsouth

Cousin back from Rhode Island - some beautiful bass. Simple in oven with lemon pepper - butter - bread crumbs.

----------


## Denzel

I like to eat less quantity food in my dinner. I like to make boiled rice with some green vegetables and salad. this is my favorite food item in dinner.

----------

